# Painting: first coat flat second coat eggshell



## LSullivan (May 31, 2013)

I'm wondering what the ramifications would be if I painted my first coat or 2 of paint (covering a dark color) with a flat gloss latex then applied my last coat (same color as the flat) using an eggshell sheen (same brand of paint). I am not a fan of the flat sheen in most rooms which is why I'm wondering if my last coat can be eggshell. Has anyone tried this? The paint is good quality but was overstocked and I got it for a screaming deal. Most of it is flat though.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Actually, using flat first will probably help you cover the dark color easier. 
The only drawback to doing this as opposed to two coats of eggshell, is that the sheen will likely not be quite as high. The base coat of flat can dull the first coat of eggshell somewhat.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

What is a Flat Gloss Latex? Sounds like an Oxymoron, like Military Intelligence, or Jumbo Shrimp.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Not a good idea, IMO. You really never completely cover a wall with your roller, even us pros miss a few small spots. That being said, if you paint satin or gloss over a flat, you will see "dead" spots on the wall where you missed. I mean, in theory it sounds great. You spend less $$$ for a first coat, but, in reality you end up with a less than perfect painted wall.......always better to simply do 2 coats of eggshell and be done with it.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

LSullivan said:


> I'm wondering what the ramifications would be if I painted my first coat or 2 of paint (covering a dark color) with a flat gloss latex then applied my last coat (same color as the flat) using an eggshell sheen (same brand of paint). I am not a fan of the flat sheen in most rooms which is why I'm wondering if my last coat can be eggshell. Has anyone tried this? The paint is good quality but was overstocked and I got it for a screaming deal. Most of it is flat though.


say what?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> Not a good idea, IMO. You really never completely cover a wall with your roller, even us pros miss a few small spots. That being said, if you paint satin or gloss over a flat, you will see "dead" spots on the wall where you missed. I mean, in theory it sounds great. You spend less $$$ for a first coat, but, in reality you end up with a less than perfect painted wall.......always better to simply do 2 coats of eggshell and be done with it.


I agree:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Lay it on generously and avoid missing spots as gymschu says and the wall should look consistent, if not necessarily absolutely full eggshell sheen. (It's harder to notice missing spots if you're putting the same color on the wall.) But even if you could tell a difference in sheen, you might prefer it that way anyway. The cheaper the paint, the less likely this is to work well.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Gymschu said:


> even us pros miss a few small spots. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> We do? I haven't had a skipper since I broke my glasses back in 08. Thought I was finally getting the hang of this painting thing. :dang!:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sheen has come up a lot recently. I actually think you may find an eggshell to be near indistinguishable from a flat when on the wall. It is different paint though. I just bring this up because of you were thinking you were going to get a pearl or satin finish with some gloss to it out of an eggshell, I think you will be disappointed. 

Maybe not. You did not mention what paint you were using. I would look at a sheen chart though.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Gymschu said:


> Not a good idea, IMO. You really never completely cover a wall with your roller, even us pros miss a few small spots. That being said, if you paint satin or gloss over a flat, you will see "dead" spots on the wall where you missed. I mean, in theory it sounds great. You spend less $$$ for a first coat, but, in reality you end up with a less than perfect painted wall.......always better to simply do 2 coats of eggshell and be done with it.


This.


----------

